# An Older Man Scam



## CorkyMuldoon (Oct 6, 2006)

Women often receive warnings about protecting themselves at the mall and in dark parking lots, etc. This is the first warning I have seen for men. I wanted to pass it on in case you haven't heard about it.

A 'heads up' for those men who may be regular customers at Lowe's, Home Depot, Costco, or even Wal-Mart. This one caught me totally by surprise. Over the last month I became a victim of a clever scam while out shopping. Simply going out to get supplies has turned out to be quite traumatic. Don't be naive enough to think it couldn't happen to you or your friends.

Here's how the scam works:

Two nice-looking, college-aged girls will come over to your car or truck as you are packing your purchases into your vehicle. They both start wiping your windshield with a rag and Windex, with their breasts almost falling out of their skimpy T-shirts. (It's impossible not to look). When you thank them and offer them a tip, they say 'No' but instead ask for a ride to McDonald's.
You agree and they climb into the vehicle. On the way, they start undressing. Then one of them starts crawling all over you, while the other one steals your wallet.

I had my wallet stolen Mar. 4th, 9th, 10th, twice on the 15th, 17th, 20th, 24th, & 29th. Also Apr. 1st & 4th, twice on the 8th, 16th, 23rd, 26th & 27th, and very likely again this upcoming weekend.

So tell your friends to be careful. What a horrible way to take advantage of us older men. Warn your friends to be vigilant.

Wal-Mart has wallets on sale for $2.99 each. I found even cheaper ones for $.99 at the dollar store and bought them out in three of their stores.

Also, you never get to eat at McDonald's. I've already lost 11 pounds just running back and forth from Lowe's, to Home Depot, to Costco, Etc.

So please, send this on to all the older men that you know and warn them to be on the lookout for this scam. (The best times are just before lunch and around 4:30 in the afternoon.)


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Oldie but goodie. 

I laugh every time I read it. :lol:


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

dave29 said:


> Oldie but goodie.
> 
> I laugh every time I read it. :lol:


The dates go back to April, but we don't know what the year was for this one.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> The dates go back to April, but we don't know what the year was for this one.


Huh?


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

dave29 said:


> Huh?


Explanation hat on ----

The poster I replied to said the story was old. I essentially was agreeing with him that it's old, but we don't know just how old -- this year, last year, whenever.

--- Explanation hat off


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I wonder if this is where Capital One got the idea for their "where's your wallet" credit card ad....


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I wonder if this is where Capital One got the idea for their "where's your wallet" credit card ad....


I thought it was "what's in your wallet" but I might have missed it with the 30SKIP


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Not to quibble, but it's _"What's in YOUR wallet?"_


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Nick said:


> Not to quibble, but it's _"What's in YOUR wallet?"_


You are, of course, correct.

Answer: apparently nothing. :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I saw this ad in the *local services > household* section of Craig's List


> "Hello,
> 
> I clean your home or office while weraing one of my sexy outfits.......... from Sexy French Maid... Sexy Biker Chick.. Sexy School Gurl... Mesh Outfit... and many many more...... send me your location and outfit you maybe interested in. I will send rates and pics if you are really interested in my service.
> 
> Thanks........."


I'm actually keeping a eye out for a new part-time housekeeper in the event my unemployed friend who is is helping me out finds a full-time job. I have a lady friend (with benefits ), so I'm not looking for sexual services, but being somewhat of a typical visually-oriented male, I think I would enjoy having a "french maid' with a feather duster dusting my _knick-knacks_.

What do you think?


----------

